# Need skiff advice for LLM



## Jaker_cc

Itâ€™s finally time to really start looking at a poking skiff solely dedicated to fishing from Baffin to Brownsville and all waters in between. If yâ€™all were going to buy one boat for fishing the flats and grass beds down there on the fly what would it be? Iâ€™m looking for peoples opinions because I donâ€™t know much about the different kind of skiffs out there. New Water boat works is close and I want to go check out some of their boats but I like to look at different options. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## richg99

check out Microskiff.com They even have a Texas area section.


----------



## Backcast

Book a trip with Eric Glass. He is running a Chitum now and was in a Maverick. He would be good person knowledgeable about skiffs. How deep are your pockets? LOL

Joe


----------



## Jaker_cc

Fishing with him tomorrow, looking forward to checking out that Laguna Madre


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

Budget is important.

Personally, I think if you're running way down in the LLM on the white sands or getting into the Graveyard I'd want a tunnel. You sacrifice some speed but you're less likely to get stuck on a hard falling tide.

New Water makes beautiful, high quality boats but unless you're talking about their new Willet or the Stilt, none of their boats pole well. And their Ibis, Curlew, and Avocet skiffs are all really, really loud. On the Willet & Stilt, with their weight and narrow beam I would not want to even think about crossing Baffin or even the East Cut in any sort of a chop.

If money is no object, go with the Chittum Laguna Madre. After that look at the Hells Bay Guide. A Maverick HPX-T is going to be great but is smaller and going to handle rough water worse than those first two. Then the East Cape Evo-X.

For another Texas builder, look at a Sabine Versatile and have them build you a tunnel.


----------



## texasislandboy

I had a new water curlew and it wasn't the best poling skiff but a great boat for getting to areas no one else could and getting out and wading to fish. The sabine skiff would be great for all the oysters we have down here. The HPX T is a cool boat runs and gets up very skinny.


----------



## elsillo

I have a Salt Marsh Heron 16' its a non-tunnel skiff, but i have been able to get in and out of places with no problem running a good prop, jack plate and compression plate.


----------



## Thestork

Look at Mitzi's too

Baffin with some wind will not be kind to any poling skiff under 50 foot......


----------



## Permit Rat

I am seriously considering selling my 16 ft. Silverkingâ€¦.a technical poling skiff that I brought from Florida. If you belong to the Florida Sportsman Forum, you can get much more information on them there, as there seems to be a clique of Silverking owners and they are very popular there, especially the pre-1996 models that were made before the company was bought out by Bass Pro. (mine is a '92). I am going to ask about $7500 for her and most of that is because she comes with a brand new McClain trailer with power winch and remote. This is a Fla. Keys setup, and you can launch and retrieve in any water that is deep enough to float the boat (about 8 inches)....i.e. no ramp necessary. I can launch and retrieve at a ramp, without getting the trailer axles wet. PM me if you're interested and we'll set up a phone call for more info. BTW, I would be selling for health reasons....otherwise I'd be keeping her.


----------



## ROBOWADER

Permit Rat said:


> I am seriously considering selling my 16 ft. Silverkingâ€¦.a technical poling skiff that I brought from Florida. If you belong to the Florida Sportsman Forum, you can get much more information on them there, as there seems to be a clique of Silverking owners and they are very popular there, especially the pre-1996 models that were made before the company was bought out by Bass Pro. (mine is a '92). I am going to ask about $7500 for her and most of that is because she comes with a brand new McClain trailer with power winch and remote. This is a Fla. Keys setup, and you can launch and retrieve in any water that is deep enough to float the boat (about 8 inches)....i.e. no ramp necessary. I can launch and retrieve at a ramp, without getting the trailer axles wet. PM me if you're interested and we'll set up a phone call for more info. BTW, I would be selling for health reasons....otherwise I'd be keeping her.


Got Pics?


----------



## Permit Rat

I have pics, but I have trouble getting them small enough to post. Fact is that recently I have had trouble doing just about everything on this forum, including just posting, period. I just gave up on it and that's why I haven't been around much lately. But I will try to find another site that sizes photos and then post pics. Funny, but I don't recall having the same problem with the Florida Sportsman Forum and it is also run by Vbulletin. Maybe if you send me your e-mail in a PM.


----------



## Popperdave

*Chittum skiffs*

Chittum skiff, the Islamorada 18 Laguna Madra model is the BEST polling skiff I have ever been on. It handles big water and runs very dry. It will also get very shallow. And it poles very well. Only down side is price. 
Second choice would be the New Water Stilt also great boat. But pricey.
A micro skiff would be great for getting into the very shallow back waters of Laguna Made A but you need a bigger boat to handle the big water of Baffin, bottom line no one boat will do it all. I suggest you pick your compromise on where you want to Fish the most.


----------



## Permit Rat

Popperdave brought up some very good points, especially his last one. I have often wished I could find some of the old Mako bolt-on transom live wells (Silverking is popped off an old Mako 17) and run them dry, like sponsons, to also help buoy up the additional weight of an eventual 4-stroke engine. I would bolt my trim tab planes to the backs of the wells. But this would give an extra foot of length when navigating the chop of the LLM. BTW, the boat I would really like to try down here, is the Maverick HPX-T (tunnel) I've seen one down here, but never got to meet the owner.


As P-Dave said, think about where you're going to fish most and let that dictate your needs. I know that if I were a little younger, I would also consider a paddleboard, which could be towed to the edges of the marsh. You stand and pole from the top of a 19 qt. cooler. Shop around for one with a wide beam, as they are more stable. Folks catch a lot of bonefish, permit, and baby tarpon from them in Mexico.


----------



## Sage

This is a very interesting topic, and one that hits home. I am less than three years from retiring, and we plan to live several months a year in Port Isabel. I fly fish, and will stick pretty much to the LLM. I am following this thread with interest.


----------



## bigdogpeter

Last year I decided on a 18’ East Cape Fury after selling my 22’ Bay boat. I wanted at least 18’ with a V-Hull to get across Matagorda Bay in a 2-3’ chop but as a skiff it is a bit of a wet ride. 
I fish about 60% by myself so I needed a boat I can easily launch. It poles just fine with little to no wind but can become a bit more challenging when the wind picks up. I do a fair amount of fly fishing in the back bayou areas of East and West Matty and the Fury will easily float in 8” of water. I have a 90 HP Zuke on the back with a Kota TerrovaTM on the bow. The TM makes for easier maneuvering when on the rear platform in windy weather. I know there are other skiffs on the market but Kevin and Adam were great to work with before and after production. It took about 9 months from start to finish to take delivery of the Fury but it was a “custom” build which is not offered by many other manufacturers. They are located in Orlando and I actually travelled there to choose all of the available options and have the boat fitted to my specifications. I have nothing but good things to say about the folks at
East Cape and the boat. BTW, I have fished the Fury out of Port Mansfield and it was a blast. Well suited for that Bay system.


----------



## JoeTXFish

bigdogpeter said:


> Last year I decided on a 18â€™ East Cape Fury after selling my 22â€™ Bay boat. I wanted at least 18â€™ with a V-Hull to get across Matagorda Bay in a 2-3â€™ chop but as a skiff it is a bit of a wet ride.
> I fish about 60% by myself so I needed a boat I can easily launch. It poles just fine with little to no wind but can become a bit more challenging when the wind picks up. I do a fair amount of fly fishing in the back bayou areas of East and West Matty and the Fury will easily float in 8â€ of water. I have a 90 HP Zuke on the back with a Kota TerrovaTM on the bow. The TM makes for easier maneuvering when on the rear platform in windy weather. I know there are other skiffs on the market but Kevin and Adam were great to work with before and after production. It took about 9 months from start to finish to take delivery of the Fury but it was a â€œcustomâ€ build which is not offered by many other manufacturers. They are located in Orlando and I actually travelled there to choose all of the available options and have the boat fitted to my specifications. I have nothing but good things to say about the folks at
> East Cape and the boat. BTW, I have fished the Fury out of Port Mansfield and it was a blast. Well suited for that Bay system.


I love the Fury. That's a beautiful skiff. Can I ask a question? I see so much about using a TM scaring fish away. As a solo fisherman, does it cause you problems in terms of scaring away fish here in Tx or is that internet bs?


----------



## Redfish5496

*Shallow watter skiff*

DO NOT FORGET THE NEW KID ON THE BLOCK THAT IS KICKING *** AND TAKING NAMES.... SABINE SKIFFS. THEY ARE THE CATS MEOW, AND FAST, AND CUSTOM BUILT THE WAY YOU WANT IT.... BRIAN LITTLE IS A GENIUS WHEN IT COMES TO THIS SKIFF.. ASK AND YOU SHALL RECEIVE THE BEST SKIFF MONEY CAN BUY AT AN AFFORDABLE PRICE...

Respectfully,
CAPT. JEROME MCKOWN:dance:


----------



## Lobster Boy

There are so many choices! I have a 2008 Beavertail Skiff B2(18ft) that has been great for fly fishing the flats around Port O'Connor. It is light, quiet, tracks well and is easy to pole. It's for sale if you are still looking and are interested in a used boat in good shape.


----------



## Permit Rat

JoeTXFish said:


> I love the Fury. _ I see so much about using a TM scaring fish away. As a solo fisherman, does it cause you problems in terms of scaring away fish here in Tx or is that internet bs?_


I believe that for the most part, this is B.S. What spooks the fish, is the (rapid) _change_ in the sound. For example, if you turn the motor on after you've spotted the fish, then there might be a good chance you'll spook them. But if you arrive on the flat and turn on the motor and keep it running at the same speed at all times, then fish that come along should not readily spook. I am reminded of a glassy calm morning when I was running the backcountry of the Keys. About 400 yards away, I could see the reflections of fish tails in the early morning sun. I was cruising at about 3800 rpm and did not change my speed. At about 100 yds. away, I could see they were bonefish, tailing on a flat on the far side of a channel, into which I would eventually have to turn. Still maintaining the same rpms, I turned into the channel and was within 30 feet of the fish before they spooked. Now, that was my main engine and not a trolling motor. What's more, I think bonefish are quite a bit more wary than the average Texas redfish, snook or trout. So I just can't think that a trolling motor that is kept at a constant speed, would be that scary to oncoming fish. In fact, I'd think you'd be more apt to spook them, if you turned the motor off, after spotting them.


----------

